# Opinions



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I will be developing a course or courses for professionals wanting to use hypnosis or self-hypnosis for IBS. These would be professionals licensed in their particular disciplines and I'd like some input from readers here whether they would prefer to use tapes or see the therapist for a number of sessions. I'm also curious about whether the person's field is important.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Initially... I think a realtime approach with a real therapist would be a good move. Once the client becomes comfortable with hypnotherapy, it might be more cost effective as well as relaxing to engage as a solo affair. This opinion is from someone who has experienced both.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's why most hypnotherapists do a couple of sessions and then give people tapes to use, I think.tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi - I'll throw in my two cents







Part of the reason that i think using Mike's tapes worked for me to the extent that they did was because I felt that i had complete control over them. Being a person that has never been to a therapist, this was an incredibly comfortable way to familiarize myself with the process. That said, one of the main reasons i was comfortable with the tapes was that if i had a problem with them or a question, I had a place to turn to and ask questions. I realize that i just sat directly on the fence there...sorry! As to the "person's field"...could you spell that out for me a little bit so i can be more accurate with my response?Hope all is well-Kac


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

by field what I meant was doctor or mental health practitioner or yellow page hypnotist.tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ah -- in that case, yes, field does matter. As IBS is a medical issue, I would want to deal with someone with a medical background, or at least someone that had the qualifications to understand my problems at a medical level as well as a psychological one. I hope that makes sense - i'm not feeling too great right now and my head sometimes jumbles things in this state.







-kac


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

problem is most doctors don't have any training in psychology.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

You can say that again, Tom.The only reason I have survived and done as well as I have over the years is because I objected to traditional treatments.


----------

